# ACW - Actinogen Medical



## noie (4 August 2010)

If people are wondering why the 200% rise today the WA company announced the

"Discovery of New Method to produce Anacardic Acid"

why is this worthy of a 200% gain.. well normally you get it from cashew nuts!

what is it used for, (wikipedia)

Primarily used for tooth abscesses, it is also active against acne, some insects, tuberculosis, and MRSA

Anacardic acid is the main component of cashew nutshell liquid (CNSL), and finds use in the chemical industry for the production of cardanol, which is used for resins, coatings, and frictional materials. Cardanol is used to make phenalkamines, which are used as curing agents for the durable epoxy coatings used on concrete floors.


----------



## Miner (6 May 2015)

*Re: ACW - Actinogen Limited*

About 5 years ago this company producing vegetable based oil and now medicine (not produced yet).
5 years no posting. Is it a dead horse ? Just raised a massive CR.
Any thoughts ?


----------



## System (18 November 2015)

On November 18th, 2015, Actinogen Limited changed its name to Actinogen Medical Limited.


----------



## Ann (7 May 2019)

Down 68.75% today to 0.015c

*Actinogen Medical phase two Alzheimer’s clinical trial disappoints*

_Biotech company Actinogen Medical (ASX: ACW) has reported a mixed bag of results including some disappointing outcomes from its XanADu phase two clinical trial treating patients with mild dementia due to Alzheimer’s disease.


According to initial data released today, the trial established that a 10mg daily dose of Xanamem is safe and can effectively inhibit cortisol production, as demonstrated by the expected rise in related hormones including adrenocorticotropic hormone.


However, the drug did not demonstrate adequate efficacy in improving cognition in mild Alzheimer’s disease, with the primary and secondary endpoint measures failing to demonstrate statistical differences between Xanamem 10mg and the placebo. More..._


----------



## Miner (7 May 2019)

Hi @Ann 
Yes. This was a disastrous market reaction  as far as share price was concerned. Hopefully higher dosage will give some respite or the company could follow the path of BNO. 
What is your and others  take on this ?
ACW gone for ever or be rising?


----------



## Ann (8 May 2019)

Miner said:


> Hi @Ann
> Yes. This was a disastrous market reaction  as far as share price was concerned. Hopefully higher dosage will give some respite or the company could follow the path of BNO.
> What is your and others  take on this ?
> ACW gone for ever or be rising?



I think ACW needs to find another drug to work on. However with Alzheimers there is research around suggesting it may be a form of diabetes. If that is the case in early cases then diet may be more helpful than any drug.


----------



## Miner (8 May 2019)

Ann said:


> I think ACW needs to find another drug to work on. However with Alzheimers there is research around suggesting it may be a form of diabetes. If that is the case in early cases then diet may be more helpful than any drug.



Good morning !
The only drug I can see to help Alzheimer's is pot. That will make the sufferers not to worry for forgetting and shareholders for forgetting their losses 
Sorry for the pun with no disrespect. Personally I am at a great loss due to death of a very near family member not long ago. He was suffering from anxiety and depression due to his Alzheimer's disease. It is a very high risk. No one in medical or non medical areas consider that we with increased reliance on IT are using our brains much higher. It is getting overloaded. Thus all mental disease and increased Alzheimer's are happening. Yes, can not proof but only can correlated the changes. Sorry for the blurb from a 'soon to be senior citizen'


----------



## Ann (8 May 2019)

Miner said:


> The only drug I can see to help Alzheimer's is pot......




I would be interested to see how this works on Alzheimer sufferers. I feel there may be enormous application for medical cannabis.
You might like to have a look at PCK it is a company which is able to identify pain in Alzheimers sufferers in order to treat it.



Miner said:


> Personally I am at a great loss due to death of a very near family member not long ago.




I am so sorry to hear this Miner, it is a really cruel disease.



Miner said:


> No one in medical or non medical areas consider that we with increased reliance on IT are using our brains much higher. It is getting overloaded. Thus all mental disease and increased Alzheimers are happening. Yes, can not proof but only can correlated the changes.




It also correlates to the increase in low fat high sugar foods people have been eating during this same time. This would explain why some in the medical profession are thinking it is a metabolic disease related to diabetes. It appears a number of people with Alzheimers have also suffered from diabetes.


----------



## greggles (1 October 2019)

Gotta love the insane roller coaster rides some of these biotechs get on. ACW is a good example of one going from one extreme to the other. 

Back in early May the company reported results from XanADu, its Phase II clinical trial of 10mg Xanamem in patients with mild dementia due to Alzheimer's disease. The trial established that a 10mg daily dose of Xanamem is safe and has the ability to effectively inhibit cortisol production, but did not demonstrate any improvement in cognition. ACW's share price promptly fell from 5.2c to around 1.5c. Over the next four months its share price declined to a low of 0.6c.

Today, the company has announced results from its XanaHES (Xanamem in Healthy Elderly Subjects) trial. Those results have demonstrated a significant improvement in cognition in trial participants dosed with Xanamem 20mg daily for 12 weeks, compared to placebo. This is the first time Xanamem has shown such a clear, statistically significant cognitive improvement in humans. The share price promptly jumped 377.78% to be currently trading at 4.3c on volume of almost 250 million shares.

A difference of 10mg a day of a dose in a drug trial can add or subtract tens of millions of dollars to a company's market capitalisation. This is one reason I don't trade biotechs, but admit to be fascinated by them.

Well done to any ACW holders that bought in under 1c recently.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (1 October 2019)

More biotech nonsense on the ASX.

"Cognitive improvement in *healthy subjects*".  Geeez, well done!  It's basically a non-announcement.  You could take healthy subjects out in the freash air and get a "statistically significant" improvement in cognition, FFS!

Always worth remembering that medicine can only fix a tiny number of conditions.  By 'fix' I mean outright cure.  Otherwise, medicine consists of symptom management, where the disease or illness stays active and the patient hopes the drug is a good fit (lots of trial and error).  If the drug side effects are minimal, doctors call that a successful treatment.  What this means is that the likelihood of this drug being a  breakthrough for Alzheimers is absolutely miniscule.  In all likelihood it will fail, like 99.9% of new drugs.

Biotechs are good to trade so long as you're not holding when the phase 3 results come out.  Now 444%+.


----------



## greggles (2 October 2019)

Share price still climbing this morning and currently at 33.5c, up another 4.7% today.



Gringotts Bank said:


> Always worth remembering that medicine can only fix a tiny number of conditions.  By 'fix' I mean outright cure.  Otherwise, medicine consists of symptom management, where the disease or illness stays active and the patient hopes the drug is a good fit (lots of trial and error).  If the drug side effects are minimal, doctors call that a successful treatment.  What this means is that the likelihood of this drug being a  breakthrough for Alzheimers is absolutely miniscule.  In all likelihood it will fail, like 99.9% of new drugs.




I accept your view but the reality is that pharmaceuticals is a huge industry and drugs will continue to be formulated and produced. We can argue all day long about the efficacy of this drug or that drug, but the only question for ACW is can they produce a drug that will generate revenue and profits for the company.

The market appears to be of the view that Xanamem may be one such drug. Only time will tell if that is an accurate assessment.


----------



## Cam019 (29 May 2021)

Looks like this one slipped under the radar...


----------



## Stockbailx (31 May 2021)




----------



## Stockbailx (2 June 2021)

ACTINOGEN MEDICAL LIMITED  2  June  2021.  Actinogen  Medical  ASX:  ACW  (‘ACW’  or  ‘the  Company’)  is  pleased  to  announce  the progression of its clinical development program to treat patients with Alzheimer’s Disease (AD). Actinogen has received approval from the Bellberry Human Research Ethics Committee (HREC) to commence the first part of the XanaMIA study, designed to study improvements in cognitive ability in older volunteers, and patients with Mild Cognitive Impairment (MCI), the first clinical stage of AD.HREC approval  allows the enrolment of the first patients,  expected in July 2021. The XanaMIA study is planned to be conducted in two parts:  



			http://www.aspecthuntley.com.au/docserver/02380839.pdf?fileid=02380839&datedir=20210602&edt=MjAyMS0wNi0wMisxNDo0Mzo1MSs0ODArMTM2MzQ0MCthbmRyZXd3ZXN0K3JlZGlyZWN0K2h0dHA6Ly93d3cuYXNwZWN0aHVudGxleS5jb20uYXUvaW1hZ2VzaWduYWwvZXJyb3JwYWdlcy9wZGZ0aW1lb3V0Lmh0bWwraHR0cDovL3d3dy5hc3BlY3RodW50bGV5LmNvbS5hdS9pbWFnZXNpZ25hbC9lcnJvcnBhZ2VzL3BkZmRlbGF5ZWQuanNw


----------



## Stockbailx (7 June 2021)

Stopped short on friday, good to see it perform this week..expect some back lash but will it outperform...


----------



## Stockbailx (7 June 2021)

04/06/2021                6:37PM Actinogen Medical announced the progression of the Company's clinical development program to treat patients with Alzheimer's Disease (AD). The Company has received approval from the Bellberry Human Research Ethics Committee (HREC) to commence the first part of the XanaMIA study, designed to study improvements in cognitive ability in older volunteers, and patients with Mild Cognitive Impairment (MCI), the first clinical stage of AD. HREC approval allowed the enrolment of the first patients, expected in July 2021. The XanaMIA study was planned to be conducted in two parts: XanaMIA Part A: study was to be conducted at four clinics in Australia and enroll 100 healthy volunteers aged 50 years and over in a dose-ranging study of 5mg and 10mg Xanamem doses and more.


----------



## Stockbailx (8 June 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> Stopped short on friday, good to see it perform this week..expect some back lash but will it outperform...



ACW is on steriods up another 25% TODAY! no stopping it!


----------



## qldfrog (8 June 2021)

Got sizeable chunck via my systems, a bit uneased so much profit linked to that type of company but should not complain, and systems go in out quickly so may not be for long exposure


----------



## Stockbailx (21 June 2021)

qldfrog said:


> Got sizeable chunck via my systems, a bit uneased so much profit linked to that type of company but should not complain, and systems go in out quickly so may not be for long exposure.



On the up and up, after couple of days downside. ACW bounces back with good commitment. It appears the exposure was well worth it. wouldn't bowl it out of the race, looks a strong competitor...Up 19% I'll have some of what their offering I need it!



			https://actinogen.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2021/06/20210621-ASX-2224411-ACW-Clinical-progress-for-XanaMIA-trial.pdf
		







						Our Company - Actinogen
					

About Us Actinogen Medical  (ACW) is an ASX-listed, biotechnology company developing an innovative treatment for cognitive impairment associated with neurological diseases amenable to modifications of raised cortisol levels inside brain cells. ‘Cognition’ relates to how a person understands and...



					actinogen.com.au


----------



## qldfrog (21 June 2021)

Stockybailz said:


> On the up and up, after couple of days downside. ACW bounces back with good commitment. It appears the exposure was well worth it. wouldn't bowl it out of the race, looks a strong competitor...Up 19% I'll have some of what their offering I need it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My weekly exited this morning while daily system did it last week nice little earner, but if the système ;-) says out, i am out


----------



## debtfree (3 October 2022)

I've picked *ACW* for the October Monthly Comp ........ it came up in a Weekly scan.
This reversal trade has a Higher Low in place now and the trend looks to be trying to go up, so I'm looking for a breakout sometime this month and continue upwards. 
The last few weeks have been stronger than the XAO .


----------



## debtfree (6 October 2022)

*Now in a trading halt .....*


----------



## Dona Ferentes (10 October 2022)

_and back trading on positive clinical data....._

Dr Steven Gourlay, Actinogen’s CEO and MD, said: 


> “_We are very pleased to see such positive clinical data for patients with biomarker-positive, mild Alzheimer’s Disease. The results extend findings of therapeutic effects on cognition in two prior trials of cognitively normal, older volunteers to patients with early Alzheimer’s Disease. The data also validate the dose range planned for our upcoming trials in Alzheimer’s Disease and Depression.  “Xanamem has the potential to be a novel daily oral therapy for Alzheimer’s Disease and other conditions that could be safely used alone or in combination with other therapies. The results affirm our confidence in the upcoming clinical trials that will confirm if Xanamem can make a significant improvement in the lives of patients and their families living with serious neurological and psychiatric conditions_.”


----------

